# What call to get?



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have my two boys ask me about these Foxpro's. The two of them have earned a little money and want to buy one... Well as I see it the basic model is around $200. and the more advanced is close to $600. 

So my question is... If buying the $200 are they going to wish they had the more $$ call?

My personal opinion I like a call that is LOUD. I have owned some other Electric calls in the past and never did like them and went back to the hand calls. But I am sure they are much more advanced now than the Johnny Stewart tape player I once had. 

Also I see some other brands out. Are they any good and is the Foxpro better or just paying $ for the name?


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

I have the Foxpro cs-24, and love it! It comes with 50 sounds that you select off the website. It has paid for its self in a couple local contests and bounty money. Not sure how the basic models are, I haven't been around them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I got my Fury off of the clearance list on Foxpro's website. 
Seems to work ok.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the $200 spitfire and love it. The only complaint I have is that it only has 24 sounds. But it does an awesome job. 
As for loudness that is were alot of beginers make mistakes. If you play a call to loud alot of coyotes wont come in. They have great hearing and even though the call might sound to quiet for you, to a coyote its loud. And they are smart enough to know that a rabbit doesnt scream that loud. Atleast the older coyotes do.
I was told this last year by Al Morris and tried it out. I had a dog respond in to about 300 yards but then locked up so I started to slowly turn the volume down and when I got down to where I could barely hear it the coyote started running in. 
Now when I call I will go up to max, on a spitfire its 5, for about 5-10 seconds then back off to the 3 or 4 level depending on the wind and area. This has almost doubled my success rate. 
Anyway I dont think you will be sorry if you purchase the spitfire, but for another 100 you can get the wildfire which is their new model. It is similar to the spitfire but holds I believe 250 calls. And I have seen it in action, it preforms great too.
Either way you go you wont be disappointed.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Understand I don't want to have it like a rock concert but of the two electric callers I have had in the past neither worked well for me. One was one of the first Johnny Stewarts, heavy and sound quility was crap. Then I won one of them Digital calls that had a little horn speaker and touch pad of diff calls. You could have as many as three calls going at once.... Had little to no success with that.
I just have not heard the volume of the foxpro's. Not sure if I need to kick in a little money for the kids or just let them get the $200 one?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I got my Fury off of the clearance list on Foxpro's website.
> Seems to work ok.


Ya I seen them... Thought about them

I am trying to just talk them into hand calls. The last two days we have been out around here in the mornings and the more I hear them call the more I think the Ecaller might be the ticket! I had a fox comin the first thing today and made it to a canal and never seen it again. Got the boys that much more exited.

I sure do miss hunting North/South of your uncles place. It was one of my all time best places that you could almost for sure have something come in!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> I sure do miss hunting North/South of your uncles place. It was one of my all time best places that you could almost for sure have something come in!


I am so new to it that I have even tried out there and got nothing, but I know that they are around.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > I sure do miss hunting North/South of your uncles place. It was one of my all time best places that you could almost for sure have something come in!
> ...


That is what I am telling my boys. I think they keep watching these dvds and the WWW and see yote after yote coming in that they think it's just that easy. Also they have yet to shoot at one, they think that it will be simple! I just hope neither of them find a site they are hunting yotes with a dog...


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Tak, then i guess I shouldn't be suggesting to you the montana doggers website. They've got some of the best decoy dog footage on the market right now. Heck , Merv Griswald used a shorthair in his first dvd, it was just as good or better then the white mtn. curs he had.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> Tak, then i guess I shouldn't be suggesting to you the montana doggers website. They've got some of the best decoy dog footage on the market right now. Heck , Merv Griswald used a shorthair in his first dvd, it was just as good or better then the white mtn. curs he had.


I've had my share of GSP's that had a love of fur... I would just soon not have another!

But if we could get ya to strap a rock to the back of these yotes they have a Lab that will pack the yote back with it!


----------

